# The Saga Continues



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*Making Dining Room Cabinets*

After setting up the *Shop* and practicing making cabinets I felt it was put up or shut up time and decided to make the dining room cabinets. On the West coast oak is plentiful and relatively inexpensive. Since all the floors are oak I decided to make the cabinets in red oak. Now this project was really going to test my new found skills. That is if you really have any skills after 6-7 months as a beginning woodworker. Well reading books and making some garage cabinets out of pine, it was time to just go ahead and test myself.

Took measurements of the width of the room and felt I could make six cabinets on the wall and six base cabinets. I decided to make four of the wall cabinets with glass doors. I made the boxes out of ¾" oak veneer plywood. Glued and screwed them together and then measured for rails and stiles. Did the same for the base cabinets. I then installed the wall cabinets and then the base cabinets. I like about 2 ¼" rails and stiles so to keep it looking in balance I decided to make one huge face frame. Installed the face frame and then measured for the doors. I like use ½" offset hinges to make measuring easier. Measure the opening and add one inch to the width and height.

This time I decided to try a three-wing cutter router bit to cut the slots and the tongues (tenons) on the rails and stiles. After some testing and finding out it is not so easy to cut the tongues on the end of a 2 ¼" piece of wood, I made a coping sled. It never ceases to amaze me what you can build out of scrap and don't have to lay out money for a manufactured item. I think I am turning into a person who never throws scrap away.

The glass doors were another story. I had never made mullions before so it was quite a challenge. I rabitted the back of the glass doors and put the mullions in slots. When finished it was off to the glass store. I had the glass store make glass shelves for the cabinets that were going to have the glass doors since I wanted to put lights in those cabinets. I had no concept of price for the glass but I found out that not every shop wants to do that type of job. It was relatively expensive (especially the shelves) but it turned out pretty good.

Easy enough installing the doors. Then I installed concrete backer board on the base cabinets and for the back splash. After the tile work and grouting I was finally finished.

The Dining Room Cabinets


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

fred said:


> *Making Dining Room Cabinets*
> 
> After setting up the *Shop* and practicing making cabinets I felt it was put up or shut up time and decided to make the dining room cabinets. On the West coast oak is plentiful and relatively inexpensive. Since all the floors are oak I decided to make the cabinets in red oak. Now this project was really going to test my new found skills. That is if you really have any skills after 6-7 months as a beginning woodworker. Well reading books and making some garage cabinets out of pine, it was time to just go ahead and test myself.
> 
> ...


Pretty good sized project.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

fred said:


> *Making Dining Room Cabinets*
> 
> After setting up the *Shop* and practicing making cabinets I felt it was put up or shut up time and decided to make the dining room cabinets. On the West coast oak is plentiful and relatively inexpensive. Since all the floors are oak I decided to make the cabinets in red oak. Now this project was really going to test my new found skills. That is if you really have any skills after 6-7 months as a beginning woodworker. Well reading books and making some garage cabinets out of pine, it was time to just go ahead and test myself.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm not sure that I would take on a project of this size and I've now been woodworking for about seven years. Very brave of you and nice result.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

fred said:


> *Making Dining Room Cabinets*
> 
> After setting up the *Shop* and practicing making cabinets I felt it was put up or shut up time and decided to make the dining room cabinets. On the West coast oak is plentiful and relatively inexpensive. Since all the floors are oak I decided to make the cabinets in red oak. Now this project was really going to test my new found skills. That is if you really have any skills after 6-7 months as a beginning woodworker. Well reading books and making some garage cabinets out of pine, it was time to just go ahead and test myself.
> 
> ...


Nice cabinets. I've been woodworking for about six years and haven't even attempted making my shop cabinets, yet. You're an inspiration.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *Making Dining Room Cabinets*
> 
> After setting up the *Shop* and practicing making cabinets I felt it was put up or shut up time and decided to make the dining room cabinets. On the West coast oak is plentiful and relatively inexpensive. Since all the floors are oak I decided to make the cabinets in red oak. Now this project was really going to test my new found skills. That is if you really have any skills after 6-7 months as a beginning woodworker. Well reading books and making some garage cabinets out of pine, it was time to just go ahead and test myself.
> 
> ...


I am lucky in that since I only do woodworking projects for friends and family I am not under any real pressure to complete them immediately so my projects seem to be large. I generally can only work in the *Shop* on Saturday and Sunday so it takes a while to complete.

The first cabinets I ever attempted were for the shop since if I made mistakes (and I sure did) they were, afterall, shop cabinets.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*Entertainment Center*

I finished the dining room cabinets and started thinking about my next adventure in woodworking. I had been using a couple of room dividers against a wall in the family room to house the television and some stereo equipment. My family gave me a DVD player and a surround sound system as a gift. The more I thought about it the more need I had for a 'proper' entertainment center. I researched the magazines and the internet to come up with a picture of something that would work for me. Nothing really fit, but I got some good ideas. I found a big screen high definition television that I wanted to purchase in the future. So, to the drawing board to design an entertainment center that would fit the future TV and the surround sound system.

I wanted the center cabinet to house the future TV and equipment. I also wanted the subwoofer in the center and slide out drawers on each side to store tapes and DVDs. There is a niche in the family room so I designed it to fit. To give it some balance I built matching cabinets on both sides of the center cabinet flush with the front of the niche. The center cabinet only takes up an increased 9" of projection into the room.

So, I started to build the cabinet boxes. The center cabinet is 52" wide and 24" deep and about 76" high. After building the box I measured everything up and found that the only way to get it in the house was through a window in the family room. I could bring it in either the front or back door but couldn't make the turns to get it in the family room. Oh, oh, I also couldn't tilt it up to get it in place without obstruction from the ceiling. I fixed the problem by cutting off the top portion where the TV will sit and assembly them back together once in place. Then to hide the seam I would apply ¼" veneer to cover the entire sides. I also cut out a 6" high section of the entire width of the wall and screwed in a 1" x 6" nailer to the wall studs to the cabinets would be secure. That's always a good idea but in earthquake country it is even a better idea.

Then I made the side cabinets. Installation took about a day. Face frame next and then measuring for the drawers and doors. Half way through the project I ran out of storage room in the *Shop* so I converted the living room into a temporary storage area.

Pictures

I eventually replaced the TV in the picture with that HD Television I wanted. Then I waited about a year before I installed an HD satellite system. I can't afford to do everything a once. A little bit of patience always seems to pay off.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

fred said:


> *Entertainment Center*
> 
> I finished the dining room cabinets and started thinking about my next adventure in woodworking. I had been using a couple of room dividers against a wall in the family room to house the television and some stereo equipment. My family gave me a DVD player and a surround sound system as a gift. The more I thought about it the more need I had for a 'proper' entertainment center. I researched the magazines and the internet to come up with a picture of something that would work for me. Nothing really fit, but I got some good ideas. I found a big screen high definition television that I wanted to purchase in the future. So, to the drawing board to design an entertainment center that would fit the future TV and the surround sound system.
> 
> ...


Bet it looks great with that large TV. It looked good in the pictures!


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*Blanket (Hope) Chest*

After my daughter received her letterbox she asked for a blanket/hope chest. I showed her some magazine pictures and she wanted something real simple, sort of minimalist. She also told me it had to be made of cherry.

In a recent "Wood" magazine there was a cedar-lined blank chest. I used the general dimensions of 40" wide, 16" deep and about 20" tall, and followed the article in completing the inside of the chest. I used unmatched cherry (next time I won't) but I keep telling myself that unmatched cherry makes the project interesting.

I bought enough cherry to that each row of boards was from the same stock. Four rows of boards, so four different grains and colors. I cut the front and back to size and then jointed the edges and used biscuits. The glue up turned out to be the easiest part of the project.

Now here is where I got into trouble. I did not want butt joints and knew that mitered ends would lead to a difficult assembly process. I bought a 45 degree locking miter bit and used it on test pieces without problem. I built a tall fence for the miter table and off I went. It fit pretty well and I thought it would come together during the glue up. Even using cauls and probably 15 clamps it didn't turn out as I expected. I tried to round over the corners and that didn't seem any better. So, I used the suggestions from fellow LumberJock and my buddy Dick Cain and routed a ¼" by ¼" rabbet in each corner. I then used some walnut and voila the corners were satisfactory. Thanks to Dick Cain.

I glued up the feet and cut a 15 degree angel for the inside part of the feet and attached them to the box with glue and pocket screws. The inside was the easy. Cut some cherry stock for top and bottom lining retainers and put a ¼" rabbet to hold the cedar lining. Then make a tray that slides on the top lining retainers. I then added some cleats on the underside of the lid to allow for wood movement.

The finish is natural Danish Oil. There is no protective poly sealing the finish. I like the look of the oil and the cherry. Click for pictures.

*TIP* When installing cedar lining in a chest, do not apply any type of stain, paint, or finish to the lining, inside of the chest, bottom of the lid, tray, and lid contact surfaces. 
*Why?* The resins in cedar are similar to those in turpentine, so the oil vapors will soften oil-and water-based stains, paints, and finishes including lacquer, causing clothes and the lid to stick.

This weekend will be great, I will be delivering the chest to my daughter.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fred said:


> *Blanket (Hope) Chest*
> 
> After my daughter received her letterbox she asked for a blanket/hope chest. I showed her some magazine pictures and she wanted something real simple, sort of minimalist. She also told me it had to be made of cherry.
> 
> ...


... and, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it important to leave the cedar "natural" in order for it to do its "anti-moth" (etc) task?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

fred said:


> *Blanket (Hope) Chest*
> 
> After my daughter received her letterbox she asked for a blanket/hope chest. I showed her some magazine pictures and she wanted something real simple, sort of minimalist. She also told me it had to be made of cherry.
> 
> ...


Nice info on the corners of your chest. I saw it's picture in another post.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *Blanket (Hope) Chest*
> 
> After my daughter received her letterbox she asked for a blanket/hope chest. I showed her some magazine pictures and she wanted something real simple, sort of minimalist. She also told me it had to be made of cherry.
> 
> ...


Correct, the cedar is left "natural". Boy, does it smell good.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*Router Table*

My first router table was one of those real small tables you can get at your local HD. I think it cost about $45. It worked OK but for longer pieces it just wasn't the one I wanted to keep past a year or so. My son bought it for me as a Christmas gift. Nice son - you betcha.

A couple of years go by and I received a Rockler router table as a gift. The next day I went out and bought the steel legs and locking casters to go with it. Now I had a good router table. About a year later I bought a router lift for the table. Now, I really was in business.

Then, of course, Norm has to go and build his Router Table II. I was now truly inspired. I made a cabinet to surround the router table legs. Put an upper shelf in the table that was sloped to help get rid of sawdust and chips into the shop vac. On the lower shelf I divided it in half and put another shelf on the right side to hold wrenches and the like. The larger side on the bottom left is used to store another router and the plate from the original small router table plus anything else I wanted to put in there.

I used a good grade birch plywood for the sides. The face frame and doors were from poplar. I had never cut miters for doors before so I experimented with that. The top door has a plexiglas window so I can see just how much stuff is in it so I know when to clean it out. My dust extraction is a 4 hp shop vac so it is not powerful enough to extract everything.

I took off the switch from the old table and used it on the new one. The router was a PC690 1 ¾ hp model. About a month or so ago, I was making the blanket chest and was going to do some serious routing and wanted to get a more powerful router that would be dedicated to the table. Upon looking in the router lift manual I discovered the only models that would fit, I didn't want to buy a new router lift, were the PC 890, a DeWalt and a Makita. I just didn't want to spend $200 plus so I went on EBay and found a PC890 2 ¼ hp variable speed soft start motor, with no base, for $129. I ordered that, installed it and I am one happy camper. I don't really do any heavy duty routing where I need a 3 hp plus router. *Yet*.

I store a couple of homemade jigs on the back side of the cabinet. One jig is a coping sled and the other is to hold small pieces when I route freehand. I also made another fence of 4' x 2' melamine to use when I have to stand some pieces up against the fence. I routed a T-Slot in it so it fits in against the metal rails of the fence. It takes less than 5 minutes to remove the standard fence and replace it with the tall one.

I now try to use the router table for almost everything. It is one of the most important additions to the *shop*.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

fred said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> My first router table was one of those real small tables you can get at your local HD. I think it cost about $45. It worked OK but for longer pieces it just wasn't the one I wanted to keep past a year or so. My son bought it for me as a Christmas gift. Nice son - you betcha.
> 
> ...


On your 890, are you using the above the table lift feature?


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> My first router table was one of those real small tables you can get at your local HD. I think it cost about $45. It worked OK but for longer pieces it just wasn't the one I wanted to keep past a year or so. My son bought it for me as a Christmas gift. Nice son - you betcha.
> 
> ...


Yes, just crank it up from above the table.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

fred said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> My first router table was one of those real small tables you can get at your local HD. I think it cost about $45. It worked OK but for longer pieces it just wasn't the one I wanted to keep past a year or so. My son bought it for me as a Christmas gift. Nice son - you betcha.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a sweet set up.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

fred said:


> *Router Table*
> 
> My first router table was one of those real small tables you can get at your local HD. I think it cost about $45. It worked OK but for longer pieces it just wasn't the one I wanted to keep past a year or so. My son bought it for me as a Christmas gift. Nice son - you betcha.
> 
> ...


Fred. Sounds great. I'm going to build a small workbench router table to use with pattern bits. I bought 3 - 890 routers on ebay because you need 2 when you are doing dovetails with the Leigh jig. One for the dovetail bit and 1 for the straight bit. otherwide you have to keep changing bits and resetting the height.

I bought a pre-release router table lift from Woodpeckers and I'm going to put it in the smaller table, and the third 890.

You went for larger and I'm going for smaller.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*My First Jewelry Box*

About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.

I ordered the box side and foot router bits together with the plans and hardware. When I saw the size of the box side bit at 2 ¾" tall and 1 ½" wide I knew that I would have to use a slow router speed. Thankfully, I had recently purchased a PC 890 variable speed router with a soft start to be permanently mounted in the router table.

Since the box side bit was so tall, I also wanted to hold the work piece snugly to the router fence to prevent any slop. I decided to make a 3" tall feather board.


I could have just stacked some feather boards together but half the fun for me is to make something. I measured an existing feather board so the new one would be approximately the same dimensions. Then I glued 4 pieces of ¾" MDF together and cut the kerfs on the band saw. It is not a pretty feather board but it sure does the job.


I carefully routed the sides and feet from one long board. Then I cut to dimension and marked each piece so I could get matching grain. I mitered the ends then glued it together. I must have used 10-12 clamps and right angle jigs. It turned out square. *TADA* I then cut the feet at a miter as well. I wanted to have the mitered ends of the feet match the box so I made a temporary box out of scrap and placed the jewelry box inside it and the mitered ends of the feet matched up very well. It would have been real tricky for me to glue the feet to the box since I have experienced slip on glued pieces before.

The hinges supplied with the plans had round head screws. After I mortised the hinges I installed them and found that it would not close all the way due to the round head screws. I tried a number of different ways including deepening the hinge mortise on the jewelry box. I didn't want to mount one part of the hinge on the back of the lid since I wanted it to overhand the jewelry box by 3/8". Nothing seemed to work. I then went to my local woodworking store, starting with the letter *R*, and bought some hinges with flat head screws. I then plugged the mortise on the jewelry box and started again. This worked great. I trimmed the lid and when I placed it on the jewelry box found that I had cut too much. *Hint to self* measure twice and cut once. So, I made another lid.

After sanding I sprayed a satin PolyAcrylic blend for the finish. After 4 coats and rubbing out between coats I was finally finished. Here are some pictures of the project.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


The feather board looks cool. I think the pictures of the box may not be showing.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Wayne, you are so fast that I hadn't linked them yet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


I was guessing, but thought I would say something just in case.

Also, I've got the PC890 in my table and am quite happy with it as well.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Interesting feather board design.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Great feather board Fred. I'm like you, I like making these jigs and having them around but I do have something coming up that this would be great for. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Nice feather jig, it looks like you have the same table as I have.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Who would supply round head screws with hinges, especially if they knew it was going to be for a box and the hinges needed to close all the way? That sounds a bit odd to me. It would make me question myself before buying kits from that company again.

(Kind of a severe statement, isn't it? But if we continue to accept and buy poor quality equipment and tools, then *they* will continue making it. Providing round head screws with hinges is minor, but I'd still make a point of writing the company and letting them know I didn't appreciate having to go out and buy screws again because of bad packaging and that I would definitely consider buying plan packages from somewhere else in the future. One letter might line a trashcan. Ten might raise some eyebrows. 100 letters would definitely make a statement, when we're talking about an industry as small as woodworking.)

But your jewelry box looks great, Fred!

Did you do a lining on the inside? And what did you use for the bottom of the box?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


...don't get me started on screws! Good job Fred.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


god point Ethan,
The power does lie with the consumer. We just sometimes forget that.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


One absolutely great quote I remember from the Frank Klausz seminar…

"Why do they continue to sell crap? Because you continue to buy it."

(And yeah, I know, I'm working on my blogs… *sigh*... not enough time!)


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *My First Jewelry Box*
> 
> About six weeks ago I received a catalog in the mail with a jewelry box on the cover. My wife saw the cover and asked me to make it. I guess I should not leave catalogs lying around and should take them to the *shop*. However, if I leave the catalogs in the house she will find something for me to make. Yes! A new project is born.
> 
> ...


Ethan -

I thought the same thing about the supplier of the hinges. A letter is appropriate in this case. There is no lining on the inside. I was going to plane down some maple for the bottom, but decided that half of the board would turn out to be chips and that might be a little wasteful. So, I used some 1/4" ply I had in the shop.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

*The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*

I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.

My first jig was a finger joint jig.



On my recent making of a jewelry box I made a hinge mortising jig.



When I was making cabinet for the dining room and the entertainment center I made a coping sled for the router table.



Most everyone knows how dangerous it is to route small pieces on the router table, so here is my version of a small piece routing jig.



But, there is more. How about a crosscut sled.



Just finished today is my version of router mortising jig. Many thanks to Obi for providing the link for the plans.



Now wait a minute, I know what you are thinking…*Hmmmm, that looks like a…* correctamundo my friend that is a hard plastic cutting board.

Did I tell you that, I *love* making jigs.

Enjoy…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Great jigs Fred. Thanks for sharing all of these.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Clever Cutting Board Jig.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a little woodworker's ingenuity. Great jigs.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


excellent
Now, where's the video that goes along with that small piece jig??


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Great Fred.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Say, what's the link to the mortising jig?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Here it is Doug. Router Mortising Jig


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks JP.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link, JP.

Great looking Jigs, Fred! I can get one of those cutting boards real cheap at the dollar store, too! Great ingenuity in fabricating Jigs, although I find that I spend a lot of my free time in the shop building jigs, instead of using them.

Keep up the good work, Fred!
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link JP!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Fred
As an another Jigs lover, I can tell that you love to make jigs.

It's true that it takes longer to make them than to use them but that's because they save so much time and in one "Schnit" (German for Cut - like with sword), we finish the task very accurately and that's all the beauty about jigs….not to mention the pleasure and satisfaction to make them.

I never used this cutting board material (UHMV or whatever it's called), but, I use material that in my opinion, has lower "friction coefficient" and is "Skiing" on wood, metal or anything.
I'll make a thread about it.

Your jigs are beautiful, mine looks like "Prototype"...

Regards
niki


----------



## Jeffyjunkbox (Apr 30, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Hey Fred- How did you get that cutting board past the wife?


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Jeff -

Here is how I got it past the wife. A new cutting board.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


nice plan!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Nice Fred,
I'm going to make myself a coping sled.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Dick - I used it to cut the mortises for my table and it worked great. Good luck with your version.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


Great series Fred. Are you going to be adding to it?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

fred said:


> *The Wonderful World of Jigs - according to Fred*
> 
> I *love* making jigs. It is a great sense of confidence and actually takes longer to make them then it does to use them. I like to build things in the *shop* and making jigs is fun. I want to share some of them with you. Yes, I know there is a forum for jigs, but it has been 36 days since anyone posted in it.
> 
> ...


If you're still getting e-mail when somebody comments on this thread …. really great stuff!!


----------

